# GÓC SÁNG TẠO > Khu vực lập trình > .NET >  [Vb .Net] – Source Quản lý ký túc xá Sinh viên

## 53caugiay

1. Giới thiệu : Giúp cho việc quản lý sinh viên ở ký túc xá 1 cách dễ dàng.

2. Đề tài: Xây dựng phần mền phản lý sinh viên ở ký túc xá.

3. Ngôn ngữ : Visual Basic .Net.

4. Giao diện :
​5. Nguồn : sưu tầm từ Blog http://tip4it.tk :book:

Download here
http://cid-a4e5440d42a2f4f4.skydriv...nts/Visua Basic .Net/KTX|_Manager01130709.rar
Pass: tip4it.tk​

----------


## lacnghiep

WIn có bài quản lý điểm THPT bằng VB.net ko. nếu có thì cho xin với [IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG]

----------

